# Free lavor fitting



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a lavor fitting for snow foam lance if anyone attending wants it free of charge? :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I am led to believe this would fit my challenger one, can I have it please?

Let me know postage costs or I can send something in return if you like.

Sorry just read that its to collect when attending waxstock, silly me


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Kiashuma said:


> I am led to believe this would fit my challenger one, can I have it please?
> 
> Let me know postage costs or I can send something in return if you like.
> 
> Sorry just read that its to collect when attending waxstock, silly me


If nobody going to waxstock wants it ill ship it out to you mate, would rather take it there than send it at the moment.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> If nobody going to waxstock wants it ill ship it out to you mate, would rather take it there than send it at the moment.


No problem, I should have read your post properly


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi buddy, I'll have it if it's still available, I've got a parkside pw so I could use it


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes mate, you going to Waxstock I assume?


----------



## asiangunner (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Buddy, 

Sorry i didn't get back to you, me loss. I had a massive hangover on sunday and forgot i posted about the lavor.

ranj


----------

